# 93 Altima not starting



## kerwinq (Jan 8, 2005)

The fuel pump went out on my 93 Altima, had this replaced. The car started and ran for a bit then died. It seemed to die when it warmed up and then would not restart. The timinig chain seems a little sloppy but after playing with the timing we got it running. Drove for about 10 miles and all was fine, then went to go to work the next morning and it wouldn't start. 
Is the timing chain being sloppy allowing it to jump a tooth and make the timing that far off? The chain and cam gears looked to be ok, at least no missing teeth or cracks.
What else can I check that may cause this issue?

Thanks for any help, Kerwin


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

kerwinq said:


> The fuel pump went out on my 93 Altima, had this replaced. The car started and ran for a bit then died. It seemed to die when it warmed up and then would not restart. The timinig chain seems a little sloppy but after playing with the timing we got it running. Drove for about 10 miles and all was fine, then went to go to work the next morning and it wouldn't start.
> Is the timing chain being sloppy allowing it to jump a tooth and make the timing that far off? The chain and cam gears looked to be ok, at least no missing teeth or cracks.
> What else can I check that may cause this issue?
> 
> Thanks for any help, Kerwin


sounds like you may have a distributor problem. remove the cap and rotor and also the black cover underneath the rotor and check to see if theres any oil in there. if there is, you have a problem.


----------



## kerwinq (Jan 8, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> sounds like you may have a distributor problem. remove the cap and rotor and also the black cover underneath the rotor and check to see if theres any oil in there. if there is, you have a problem.


Would this cause a problem all at once or would there have been signs that it was going out? I was just told that it seemed to be misfiring while driving but never died and always caught up within a second.

Kerwin


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Listen to AsleepAltima and your problems will be cured.


----------



## kerwinq (Jan 8, 2005)

Pulled the cap and rotor off and took the cover off, oil came pouring out!! I never knew that this could happen. 
Is there a seal that keeps the oil from going in the dist? 
Is a reman dist worth getting? Do the ignition modules need to be replaced as well or can they be cleaned up and put in the new dist?

Thanks for the advice, it is greatly appreciated

Kerwin


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

kerwinq said:


> Pulled the cap and rotor off and took the cover off, oil came pouring out!! I never knew that this could happen.
> Is there a seal that keeps the oil from going in the dist?
> Is a reman dist worth getting? Do the ignition modules need to be replaced as well or can they be cleaned up and put in the new dist?
> 
> ...



Not to worry, your distributor issue is a common problem with Altima's. If you read through some of the posting here you be amazed. Okay on to the subject. Yes there is an o-ring on the distributor, that probably failed out. Don't bother just replacing the o-ring, because over a short time it will fail out again. Replace the distrbutor, with a new one. Don't waste your money on a cheap rebuilt one from places like Autozone, they can be unreliable, though some might disagree. Your better off buying one from a dealer's part store, the typical cost is about $500.00.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Not to worry, your distributor issue is a common problem with Altima's. If you read through some of the posting here you be amazed. Okay on to the subject. Yes there is an o-ring on the distributor, that probably failed out. Don't bother just replacing the o-ring, because over a short time it will fail out again. Replace the distrbutor, with a new one. Don't waste your money on a cheap rebuilt one from places like Autozone, they can be unreliable, though some might disagree. Your better off buying one from a dealer's part store, the typical cost is about $500.00.


well, its true that a rebuilt may fail again, but thats the beauty of an autozone warranty. you can replace it over and over. try doing that with a dealer part. thats money down the drain. the only parts i buy from the dealer are dis caps and rotors. everything else i get from a parts store.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> well, its true that a rebuilt may fail again, but thats the beauty of an autozone warranty. you can replace it over and over. try doing that with a dealer part. thats money down the drain. the only parts i buy from the dealer are dis caps and rotors. everything else i get from a parts store.


Ya but Autozone sucks.
I agree with you to a point but replacing a dist over and over again, might mean a car is breaking down over and over again. Mine crapped out at 5:00pm highway traffic while snowing, with the brakdown lane being given up.


----------



## kerwinq (Jan 8, 2005)

Replaced the distributor and it fired right up. I went with a Reman but it has a lifetime warranty so if it goes bad again it is only a quick job to replace

Thanks for all the help, Kerwin


----------

